# recommendation: canon 24mm f1.4 or 85mm f1.2 for wedding?



## dash2k8 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi folks! Need your input on a next-lens purchase: Canon 24mm f1.4 II or 85mm f1.2 II for wedding?

I've dug through shotkit.com's pages and found that both of these lenses are mainstays in a large number of wedding photographer's kits. Please help me decide, based on your own experiences, which one I should go after when considering the lenses that I already have:

Tokina 11-16mm f2.8
Sigma 35mm f1.4
Canon 50mm f1.2
Canon 70-200mm f2.8

My dilemma is, the 24mm is only slightly wider than my excellent 35mm so it's not a drastic upgrade in wideness. The 85mm is already covered within the range of the 70-200mm. Both offer huge aperture for indoor wedding shots and would be an improvement over my existing lenses.

I plan to eventually steal/rob/plunder/pillage my way to both lenses. But if you were in my shoes right now, which lens would you guys pick? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Oct 8, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> Hi folks! Need your input on a next-lens purchase: Canon 24mm f1.4 II or 85mm f1.2 II for wedding?
> 
> I've dug through shotkit.com's pages and found that both of these lenses are mainstays in a large number of wedding photographer's kits. Please help me decide, based on your own experiences, which one I should go after when considering the lenses that I already have:
> 
> ...



I shoot weddings with a 24,35 and 85 prime combo mainly on two bodies occasionally using a 70-200 if completely necessary , however i much prefer to walk in with the 85 than shoot the longer zoom. You already have wide covered so for weddings i would say the 85mm without a doubt the better choice for you.

 Wedding Photographer Durham Darlington Teesside Newcastle York


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 8, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> My dilemma is, the 24mm is only slightly wider than my excellent 35



Eh ? Are you on crop ? 

24 is a lot wider than 35.


----------



## pwp (Oct 8, 2014)

You're perfectly set up already. Buy a new suit!

-pw


----------



## jheez (Oct 8, 2014)

Given the options, I'd choose the 85 first. It's a good backup lens if you get stuck in a ceremony somewhere that 2.8 won't work. It's also lighter than the 70-200 for your telephoto work

Consider the 85 1.8. Usually at a wedding you want more than one person in focus, which anything more open than 1.8 won't do. Also, the focus on the 1.2 is too slow to capture moments. And it is heavy. I shot with the 1.2 for years and switching to the 1.8 improved my work. But I also shoot PJ more than portraits...


----------



## stan_tall_man (Oct 8, 2014)

Don't forget about the sigma 85mm 1.4. I did an absolute ton of research on the 85's and I'm very happy I got the Sigma. It's as sharp as the canon 1.2, focuses fast, built like a tank and is 1/2 the price. I was worried it'd have some silly focus issues but it's been spot on every time and I guess that's the norm. Plus you'd still have a grand left over for something else


----------



## Jesse (Oct 9, 2014)

85 would likely be a lot more useful. 24 is wider than you think. But I think you need a 24-70 in there. I'd grab the 85 1.8 and 24-70 if I were you. 85 1.2 is a jewel but you have other holes you need to fill before spending it all on that IMO.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd get a 24-70 to put on one camera, and your 70-200 on another body. Leave the rest home. Two bodies are virtually a must for a serious wedding photographer, if one dies, you have big trouble. A 2nd photographer is also nice, since its hard to be in two places at once. Rent a 2nd body with the 24-70 and you are set. (Assuming you have proper lighting)


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> dash2k8 said:
> 
> 
> > My dilemma is, the 24mm is only slightly wider than my excellent 35
> ...



No, I am running with a 1Ds3 and a 5D3. The 24 is wider for sure, but it's not like a 16-35mm. That's my point.


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for the wonderful suggestions! Looks like the 85mm is going to get the nod this time. I'm surprised that the 85mm f1.8 got mentioned because it didn't seem like a "pro" lens. Always great to hear real-world suggestions from fellow shooters. Will click buy somewhere very soon.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 9, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> Thanks to all of you for the wonderful suggestions! Looks like the 85mm is going to get the nod this time. *I'm surprised that the 85mm f1.8 got mentioned because it didn't seem like a "pro" lens.* Always great to hear real-world suggestions from fellow shooters. Will click buy somewhere very soon.



Lack of red ring does not necessarily means lack of quality. It's just slower (f/1.8 is still plenty fast in 85mm dept.), not weather-sealed and more plasticky, but not a slouch in terms of sharpness


----------



## fresh_melbourne (Oct 9, 2014)

The 85 f1.2 II ... !!!! 

I could shoot a whole wedding with this lens ... it's a dreamy and wonderful lens. Want good portraits of the bride ... thats the lens to get. 

And make sure you use it at 1.2


----------



## pwp (Oct 9, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd get a 24-70 to put on one camera, and your 70-200 on another body. Leave the rest home.


Exactly. Remember the KISS principal? Weddings are fast moving events. The greatest moments can unfold before your eyes in a heartbeat and be gone the next. You're expected to deliver the magic. Two bodies & two zooms and you're never stuck with the wrong focal length. Peak moments never repeat.

-pw


----------



## dancook (Oct 9, 2014)

I've got the 85mm 1.2L, just sold a 35mm 1.4 - 24mm 1.4 II is tempting! 

So I Guess.. both


----------

